# Hello Everyone!



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello! I'm not sure if I am allowed to use my real name but everyone here can just call me Fowly. I'm Twenty-Nine years old and I've been writing since I was Fifteen although I've only published my work once. I've been working on my first book for about five years now and my anxieties play a big part in why its been taking so long. I enjoy reading. Mostly Fantasy or horror but sometimes Romance books if I'm very bored. I love movies. I love anime. I cry at emotional parts in both movies and books way too easily. I feel that is a good sign that I am not missing empathy. I am comfortable assuming that I am a nice person, due to several people telling me so. Although if someone decided otherwise I would not argue. I am only human after all. I love friendly people or at least people who make it a point to be polite. I am uncomfortable around overly negative people. Often times I will simply walk away. I am not someone who nurture a rising tension.
     Pleased to meet you all.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 3, 2017)

Fowly said:


> Hello! I'm not sure if I am allowed to use my real name but everyone here can just call me Fowly. I'm Twenty-Nine years old and I've been writing since I was Fifteen although I've only published my work once. I've been working on my first book for about five years now and my anxieties play a big part in why its been taking so long. I enjoy reading. Mostly Fantasy or horror but sometimes Romance books if I'm very bored. I love movies. I love anime. I cry at emotional parts in both movies and books way too easily. I feel that is a good sign that I am not missing empathy. I am comfortable assuming that I am a nice person, due to several people telling me so. Although if someone decided otherwise I would not argue. I am only human after all. I love friendly people or at least people who make it a point to be polite. I am uncomfortable around overly negative people. Often times I will simply walk away. I am not someone who nurture a rising tension.
> Pleased to meet you all.




Hello Fowly! Nice to meet you and welcome to WF, congratulations staying with your goal of writing your first book, who cares if it takes 5 years, that shows dedication... or procrastination.... hahahaaa.... anyway, now that you are a member, you will have a lot of friendly support and motivation! You said you are uncomfortable around negative people... well in writing, you are going to receive negative feedback and critique, the trick is to listen with an open mind, and not become discouraged... happy writing, and if I can help you, please feel free to PM me...


----------



## PiP (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Fowly, and welcome to our community!

You are welcome to use your real name and many members do.  You mention you have only been published once - was that a short story or a novel? 

i have also been working on my first book since 2012. After I complete NaNoWRiMo... I joined WF for advice on publishing etc. and discovered my true passion was actually poetry. 



> I am uncomfortable around overly negative people. Often times I will simply walk away. I am not someone who nurture a rising tension.



Snap! Me too  I call them sappers


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks and critique is just fine  I dun mind that sort of thing. Just when ppl want to be mean just for the sake of doing it xDD


----------



## JustRob (Sep 3, 2017)

Only human? Is there anything better to be then? I am married to an angel and she may actually only be human but that description would not by any means be adequate to describe her. Many so-called humans seem to struggle to come up to even the minimum requirements, so don't belittle yourself by suggesting that you do. In my case I am familiar with the devilry that an angel can manifest, which makes her all the more endearing to me.

You are already an interesting person, a nice one who revels in fantasy and horror apparently. Do you write about horror? Do you keep monsters locked away in your nice mind waiting to be released on your readers, or do you prefer to indulge in writing romances where your empathy with your characters can glow, or do I mean grow? We want to know. Oh heck, now I'm getting poetic.

We like empathic readers here. My angel is one of them, saying the nice things that writers hope to hear and then slicing through their work with her witty critique. They seem to enjoy the experience though. Do likewise with the examples of our work posted hereabouts to get your first ten posts clocked up and gain full membership, then you will find that you have access to a wider view of the forums. You will also be able to post examples of your own work for our critique, but we are polite enough to give you the chance to critique ours first. I hope that does strike you as polite enough for your taste. Be bold though. Even if criticism is unacceptable and off the mark it does make a writer think again about how well they are writing and tests their self-confidence. Gaining that is a key part of writing, so be bold and precise with your reading as well as with your writing. That's easy enough to do here and even if we do have the odd monster lurking in our forums we keep them on a tight rein. Don't be disheartened by any critique though. It's preferable to just getting silence and wondering. That's exactly what creates the suspense in a horror story after all, isn't it, the silence and waiting and wondering? So, pitch in and don't keep us in suspense.

Welcome to the honestly friendly writing forums Fowly.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 3, 2017)

Fowly said:


> Thanks and critique is just fine  I dun mind that sort of thing. Just when ppl want to be mean just for the sake of doing it xDD





Yeah... I know what you mean... bullying is not allowed at WF, there is a report button, and you can report anyone who is seriously rude and offers inflammatory remarks... We are a friendly community, serious about writing... and having fun


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

haha sweet. I'm glad I'm not the only one. I had one piece published while I was in college and it was a memoir in a collection of writings. Something my teacher highly encouraged me to do so and I have a very hard time saying no to people, especially people I like.


----------



## Smith (Sep 3, 2017)

Glad you decided to sign-up and try things out. Hope you enjoy your time. After you accrue 10 posts you can share your writing if you'd like. You're already formally published; that's farther along than I am.

Cheers,

-Kyle (a.k.a. TheDebonairFox)


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

I plan to thank you : 3


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

I look forward to it :>


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

I feel like the people here are going to be very friendly. I'm just a prepare for the worst sort of person xD


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

If you go to Amazon.com The Thunderbird Review Third Edition. You'll see M. S. in the editorial staff (that's me) and my work is called "The Boon of Perspective."


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 3, 2017)

Fowly said:


> I feel like the people here are going to be very friendly. I'm just a prepare for the worst sort of person xD



Well, of course! My mom used to say "Prepare for the worst, but hope for the best"  anyway, I doubt you will have any problems with rudeness, as long as you are respectful, most will treat you with kindness... WF is one of the best writing forums, and I hope you will love it as much as I do...


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

I always make it a point to treat others as I would like to be treated. Even out here in the world. I see someone behind the counter and make sure they know they are appreciated and that I see them as a person, not some work robot.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 3, 2017)

:icon_compress::icon_colors::applouse::icon_colors::applouse:



CONGRATULATIONS!!! You are a Green member! You are no longer a newbie!!!! SOOOO WatchIT!!! :champagne::champagne::champagne::champagne::icon_colors:


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

You are very artistic with your reply. I will keep what you say in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

Haha woo! How'd that happen xD


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 3, 2017)

:deadhorse:.......The bad news is... you are no longer allowed to hang out in the Intro thread.... now ya gotta swim with the sharks... KIDDDDDDING!!!!  Reallllly!!!! We don't bite....:sylvestertweety:


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

Am I allowed to ask questions in the intro thread or should I just read the questions/replies to figure things out


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 3, 2017)

Ask away... problem?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 3, 2017)

It depends what you want to ask. If you're asking a question about writing, your best bet is to start a thread in Writing Discussion. If it's about how things go about in the forum, you may want to ask in Feedback but with the caveat posts are automatically moderated there until someone can go over to approve it. Hope that helps.


And welcome to the Forums


----------



## Fowly (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry, Firemajic I only just saw your message. It got eaten up by the 2nd page lol. I wanted to ask if it is safe to bring my work into this site. I worry someone will try to steal lol


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 4, 2017)

We have very strict rules about plagerism.

I wouldn't worry about that as long as you submit it into the workshop forums as they are not viewable by anyone other than our members and I hope that are members are not the type to rip of another members work.

Belatedly hello and welcome Fowly, you seem to have settled in nicely. How are you finding WF so far? 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Fowly (Sep 4, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> We have very strict rules about plagerism.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that as long as you submit it into the workshop forums as they are not viewable by anyone other than our members and I hope that are members are not the type to rip of another members work.
> 
> ...





Thanks, man. So far it's uh interesting. xD I'm meeting a fine array of people.


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 9, 2017)

Welcome Fowly!

I also have a hard time with very negative people, you definitely do not need that in your life. I hope you find comfort in this community and let your creative juices flow!


----------

